# Control center display (odd)



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello young people
My model x has recently displayed odd information that seems unfindable by me, in all manuals. I will attach an image of each. The yellow triangle at the charging side and the four points near corner. 3 yellow 1 red. In appreciation, advice sought. Both warnings have disappeared as they came. In addition, I have no idea how these turned 90 degrees.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's probably telling you that regen is reduced, emphasized by the dashed line on the negative side of the power consumption circle.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The yellow and red lines around the car represent the ultrasonic sensors detecting things nearby, like cars or guardrails.
Grey means "not too close", yellow means "pretty close", and red means "really close".


----------



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

Though I appreciate your time, the the radius yellow and one red marks around the tires displayed not momentarily, rather constant for several minutes. 
The charging side yellow triangle suggests caution, does it not?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Randyman said:


> Though I appreciate your time, the the radius yellow and one red marks around the tires displayed not momentarily, rather constant for several minutes.


If there weren't objects near you for those several minutes (for example, when driving close to guard rails, those lines will remain visible the entire time), then I would schedule a service call.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Randyman said:


> The charging side yellow triangle suggests caution, does it not?


Yes. It's cautioning you that your car has less regen than it normally does.
This is either due to having charged close to 100%, or cold temperatures.

As @JasonF points out, that caution sign appears right beside the dashed yellow line that also indicates that the normal amount of regen is currently unavailable.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Randyman, I would add that any time you get a cryptic yellow triangle with the exclamation point, you can see what that was trying to notify you about in the center display menu, Service -> Notifications. All past alerts are captured there, so you can go back and see, in words, what it was trying to tell you.

I also don't know why some attachments are auto-rotating. I've had it happen to me, so I deleted them and then re-attached the same thing and they didn't rotate the second time. I'm thinking I did the exact same thing both times with different outcomes.


----------



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Randyman, I was in my model X today and briefly had the yellow triangle alert next to the energy graph like you showed. I was curious what the wording of the alert would be so went to the notification section, as I mentioned above, BUT NOTHING WAS LISTED THERE. So it is buggy. I am sure it was just noting limited regen, but it was curious that the triangle appeared and disappeared multiple times within 5 min, and the car noted no alerts in the history.


----------



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you


----------

